

View your page in multiple versions of IE side-by-side - wayne
http://blogs.msdn.com/xweb/archive/2009/03/18/Microsoft-Expression-Web-SuperPreview-for-Windows-Internet-Explorer.aspx

======
nod
Also, this is JUST snapshots! (DOM and image) They stop running Javascript
after the onLoad, and then stop. Thus, you can't examine any sort of
interactive element. I want my upvote back...

~~~
agotterer
This is junk and has been uninstalled. Page loads are absurdly slow. The fact
that you can't interact with the page renders it almost pointless. I can't
believe its this difficult for M$ to make a worthwhile multi browser testing
tool. I will stick with testing on multiple computers / standalone versions
for now.

------
nixme
Seriously, don't muck around with this...

Hands down the best solution is to load up a single Windows VM and install a
bunch of these standalone, sandboxed browsers from Xenocode:
<http://www.xenocode.com/browsers/>

You can test across IE, Firefox, Chrome, and Safari versions.

------
pierrefar
250MB trial to test 3 lousy browsers? I'd prefer to display a message to my IE
users to get a real browser.

~~~
evdawg
It's not even 3 browsers. It's IE6 and IE7 _or_ IE8... depending on which one
you have installed on your machine. Which you can test anyways.

So really, it's a 250MB trial to test IE6. But not _really_ test IE6. Just
render _images_ from IE6. Unacceptably slowly.

Sometimes it boggles my mind that software can be written this badly. I think
this is a new low, even for Microsoft.

~~~
jamongkad
Word...which is strange cuz I've heard that MS is a great place to work in
especially for hackers.

------
yalurker
Worth noting - There's a related service at <http://browsershots.org/> where
you can see how a webpage renders in a number of different OS & browser
configurations. It's been very handy for me to make sure my designed-in-linux
pages still looked decent to Mac/Windows users.

------
alibosworth
this is not really the same thing, but it can help: "Install multiple versions
of IE on your PC" <http://tredosoft.com/Multiple_IE>

It hasn't been updated in a while, I really only use it to be able to run IE6
alongside IE7 (which i have installed in the normal way) for testing purposes.

~~~
chaosmachine
Unfortunately, installing both IE6 and IE7 on the same machine causes IE6 to
mishandle cookies, among other problems. You won't be able to log into many
sites (Drupal sites, for example) when using this method.

------
seren6ipity
There is firefox extension called IE NetRenderer to view pages in several
versions of IE.

------
pistoriusp
I'm a huge fan of IECollection
(<http://finalbuilds.edskes.net/iecollection.htm>). It's a single ~50MB
download which can install multiple versions of Internet Explorer.

I run one VirtualBox instance on my Mac which allows me to test in IE6/ 7 and
8.

------
kortina
I'm very disappointed to see that this is just snapshots and only runs in
Windows. I would probably pay $10 / mo. for a Mac OS X suite that ran ie6,
ie7, and ie8 without requiring me to use VM Ware or Parallels. The best
solution I've found so far is crossbrowsertesting.com, but it's a little slow
and tedious.

------
briansmith
I downloaded it and tried it out and it was way too slow. For a simple, local,
static web page, it took more than 3 seconds to see the results. It is much
faster to run IE 6 in the VirtualPC image Microsoft provides.

Is this using some kind of online, BrowserShots-like service? I was expecting
that it would have some specially-packaged internal version of IE6 inside of
it, so that you would be using two local browsers that download the content
through some kind of tee-like HTTP proxy (that is, everything downloaded once,
and then sent to both browsers).

------
Andys
I think if Microsoft want me to test websites on their browsers, they should
release a free or minimal cost developer's pack containing several actual
versions of Windows and IE versions that I can run in Virtual Machines.

~~~
whughes
They already do this (mostly):
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=21e...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=21eabb90-958f-4b64-b5f1-73d0a413c8ef&displaylang=en)

It's a surprisingly underappreciated option.

~~~
Andys
Wow, cool. I wonder if this will work under vmware? Will have to give it a
try.

------
jeroen
Seems like we still don't get to see ie7 and ie8 together, which makes this
far from perfect. I'll stick with IETester for now and keep hoping that we can
all drop support for IE6 soon.

